

Ask HN: Where have the "Review my startup/app" posts gone? - callmeed

So, I'm wrapping up a little project I built over the holidays and I'm hoping to post it to HN for some bashing this week.<p>Then, it dawned on me that the frequency of "review my app/startup" posts seems to have dropped lately. These have always been some of my favorite and (IMO) most helpful HN posts.<p>Is this because we're in between YC submission periods?<p>Just a holiday lull?<p>Trend?<p>Am I just crazy?
======
qhoxie
I haven't really noticed a drop. There is not a whole lot of consistency to
how often they are posted, but it seems to be about the same to me.

------
JayNeely
Fewer people launching around the holidays. Why would people want to compete
with the increased noise, when there's even less attention available?

Next week we'll start seeing more things launch. Before/around Valentine's Day
I bet we'll see a ton of new dating site startups.

~~~
callmeed
Interesting theory ... if that's true for Valentine's, shouldn't we have seen
some product/shopping startups pre-Christmas?

